Ask HN: Are you excited about any upcoming computers, especially AMD laptops? - justaguyhere
======
giantg2
Not really. I have an 8 year old desktop and a 13 year old laptop with SSD
upgrade. They work well enough for me.

I don't play any intense games nor require long battery life for the laptop.
If I needed those attributes then I'd start looking.

Is there anything in an AMD laptop that you are looking for? That might help
people better answer this question.

